# Having difficulty finding 5" fittings



## Vanderloo41 (10 mo ago)

I just received my new Powermatic 209HH-1 planer and I'm trying to connect to my dust collection system with 5" hose and fittings.
What I have so far-
blast gate
5" anti static flex hose
PVC reducer 6" to 5" 
The blast gate and fitting on the machine are the exact same size so I need a sleeve to connect the blast gate to the machine.
And the reducer I got through Amazon is pretty cheezy. I would like to find a better one. Can't seem to locate much on the 5" fitting needs anywhere.
Any advice?
Thank You


----------



## sawdust&shellac (Sep 21, 2020)

5" is not common in PVC. 4 or 6, If you have to have 5, then go to an AC store and buy snap lock metal and the needed elbows.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Nothing fits the Delta DC either. I'll have to grind the PVC on the inside to actually get it to fit. I've been using tape to go keep it connected but doesn't last long


----------



## Crzy88s (10 mo ago)

Try using a rubber plumbing union specific to your size. Let me know if it worked for you


----------



## Crzy88s (10 mo ago)

If you cannot find any im sure i could mail it to ya


----------



## Vanderloo41 (10 mo ago)

Thanks All. Crzy88s, I got a rubber transition as you suggested but, as it t urns out, my 6" to 5" PVC transition is the wrong size. Still looking for that and I am amazed at how difficult it has been to find. There are 6" to 4" reducers and 5" to 4" reducers all day long. But, for whatever reason, I cannot find a 6" to 5" transition that works except for galvanized sheet metal. Guess I might have to go that route. Not liking that,.....


----------

